# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  آموزش کامل Asp.Net با #C در 10 فصل

## abadanboy

با سلام 
این کتاب رو یکی از دوستان به من داد منم دیدم خالی از لطف نیست که اینجا بزارمش و دوستان بهره ببرن 
می شه گفت کاملترین آموزشی هست که تا حالا با #c دیدم امیدوارم استفاده کنید .

پست توسط مدیر بخش بررسی شده است 


این کتاب در 10 فصل بصورت کامل می باشد
فصل 1 تا 5

----------


## abadanboy

اینم فصل 6 تا 10 
امیدوارم بکارتون بیاد

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

این جزوات مربوط به آموزش ASP.NET 1.1 و تالیف "وحید نصیری"، مدیر بخش سابق بخش ASP.NET سایت "برنامه نویس" هست.

----------


## maxpayn2

> این جزوات مربوط به آموزش ASP.NET 1.1 و تالیف "وحید نصیری"، مدیر بخش سابق بخش ASP.NET سایت "برنامه نویس" هست.


شما آموزش ASP.NET 2 فارسی سراغ ندارین ؟

----------


## niloofar norouzi

خیلی با هم فرق دارن؟

----------


## peymannaji

بهترین Ebook  فارسی برای asp.net2

http://rapidshare.com/files/15710624..._2.0_Farsi.rar


موفق باشید

----------


## milade

> شما آموزش ASP.NET 2 فارسی سراغ ندارین ؟


باور می کنی بهترین منبع گوگل هست برای جستجو!



> خیلی با هم فرق دارن؟


در بعضی موارد اره(ارسال میل و ... :) )
______________________
پ.ن:بهترین منبع برای یادگیری asp.net MSDN هست و تمرین خود بچه ها
موفق باشید

----------

